# impression depuis Ipad?



## jerlaboule (16 Avril 2010)

bonjour
je souhaite prendre un Ipad a sa sortie en France, mais avant j'aimerai savoir si il est possible d'imprimer ses documents directement depuis l'Ipad, en utilisant le bluetooth?

autre petite question, j'ai un document number, assez simple, avec les operation de bases, comme des addition, des multiplication et avec des fonction pour allé chercher des references sur une autre feuille, est ce qu'il sera compatible Ipad?

merci


----------



## luna40 (16 Avril 2010)

j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a entendu qu'il allait vite y avoir une 2 eme génération avec plus de disque dure et mettant la puce de notre portable dans l'ipad pour avoir internet ??

et aussi si quelqu'un aurait des info sur l'abonnement 3g ?si ça va être au mois comme aux States ??? 

merci pour tous ces renseignements 

bonne journée a tous et a toutes


----------



## ikeke (16 Avril 2010)

Bonjour

1. Pas d'impression possible depuis l'ipad
2. Number est dispo sur iPad donc cela ne devrait pas poser de souci logiquement.
3. La deuxième génération arrivera sans doute dans 1 an et je pense que le format MicroSim sera conservé, pas de raison qu'Apple ne repasse sur le format Sim des téléphone, plus grand (avis perso)
4. Concernant les abonnements 3G, pas d'info pour le moment sur les tarifs, les 3 opérateurs ont annoncé qu'ils proposeront des forfaits iPad. Orange va annoncer ses tarifs courant Mai. Aucune info si les tarifs seront + ou - proches de ceux des USA.

Bonne journée.


----------



## jerlaboule (16 Avril 2010)

merci, si pas d'impression depuis l'Ipad, je passe mon chemin, se sera un macbook ou alors un notebook pas tres cher, c'est pour me deplacer chez des clients et imprimer les factures sur place.


----------



## KevinTran (16 Avril 2010)

Il me semble que c'est possible avec quelques applications, reste à trouver la bonne :-/ J'avais lu ça dans un petit test qui avait été effectué.
HP propose une appli pour imprimer sur ses produits. Puis y'en a d'autres qui sont génériques et d'autres qui utilisent un serveur web pour lancer l'impression.


----------



## jerlaboule (16 Avril 2010)

pour HP il me semble, qu'il faut installer un logiciel sur son mac et c'est ce dernier qui fait la liaison avec l'imprimante, mais je n'en suis pas sur, si c'est ça, ce soft ne me sera d'aucune utilité.
Sinon je regarderai pour un macbook blanc d'occaz, ils ne doivent pas etre trop cher et me suffirai amplement pour faire des factures.


----------



## Frodon (16 Avril 2010)




----------



## luna40 (16 Avril 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses ;-)


----------



## regsam (17 Avril 2010)

Il existe l'application Canon iEEP pour imprimer à partir de l'iPhone et ça marche avec l'iPad.
L'application n'est pas encore optimisée pour l'iPad mais cela ne saurait tarder.


----------



## two (23 Avril 2010)

L'airport express permet de connecter une imprimante sur son port usb... reste à trouver un soft qui permettrait de lancer l'impression wi-fi sur l'iPad. Mais si c'est pour pouvoir imprimer sur l'imprimante du client... va falloir un peu d'espace disque pour stocker les drivers imprimante...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Avril 2010)

regsam a dit:


> Il existe l'application Canon iEEP pour imprimer à partir de l'iPhone et ça marche avec l'iPad.
> L'application n'est pas encore optimisée pour l'iPad mais cela ne saurait tarder.



Oui mais le nombre de modèles d'imprimantes supportées est très limité.


----------



## jerlaboule (24 Avril 2010)

merci a tous, mais je vais m'orienter vers le macbook blanc unibody, je n'aurais pas ce souci d'imprimante.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

@jerlaboule ==> Par rapport à ce que tu souhaite faire à savoir imprimer des factures chez des clients etc... et derriere tu peux toujours avoir besoin d'un autre logiciel qui sais et pour plus de souplesse passe plutôt sur un Macbook ..

Perso l'avantage de l'iPad est au niveau multimédia (Photos, Vidéos) et pour faire QUELQUES modification via iWorks sur des fichiers simple.
Et bon l'iPad reste comme même un bon petit Gadget ^^


----------



## jerlaboule (24 Avril 2010)

c'est de toute façon decidé, se sera un macbook blanc unibody, avec ma soeur qui beneficie de l'apple on campus, je vais pouvoir l'acheter 790,56, il sera a son nom, mais ce n'est pas grave, autant que je profite de cette reduction.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

Mais après elle peux le mettre à ton nom ;-). Genre une vente entre toi et ta soeur avec transfert de la Garantie mais sinon bon choix par rapport à tes besoins


----------



## jerlaboule (24 Avril 2010)

j'y ai pensé pour la revente, elle me fait un simple papier de vente et cela devrai suffire.
J'y ai pensé, car ça fait quand même  plus de 100 d'economie et cela n'ai pas negligeable lorsque l'on commence une activité.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

Exact cela te permet d'investir dans une housse ou un accessoire 
Tout euro est bon à prendre ^^
En tout cas tu regretteras pas car j'ai tester les macbook Blanc et franchement des bonnes bécanes et puis MAC OSX a la la quel OS bien foutu ^^

Tiens nous au courant et ce que tu en pense quand tu l'auras reçu


----------



## jerlaboule (24 Avril 2010)

pour le macbook, je ne m'en souci pas, j'ai l'ancien modéle, de 2008 que madame utilse pour surfer, je vais recuperer sa housse etant donné qu'elle ne le range jamais dedans car il reste toujours a la maison. J'ai essayé un peu l'unibody en magasin, j'ai eu un peu de mal avec le nouveau trackpad.
Pour l'OS, j'en suis pleinement satisfait depuis que j'ai switché en 2006 sur un Imac Intet core2duo 20" 2,16; que je ne devrai pas tarder a changer pour un nouvel Imac 27" I7.


----------



## bacman (29 Avril 2010)

j'utilise ipad Print Online pour imprimer depuis l'ipad
pas de pilote à installer et fonctionne aussi depuis l'iphone


----------



## jerlaboule (29 Avril 2010)

merci, si ça peut servir a d'autre, perso j'ai commandé un macbbok ce jour a la FNAC, offre adherent le macbook blanc a 799


----------



## xsteban (29 Avril 2010)

Comme il n'y a pas de port LPT1 sur l'ipad, j'envoie par mail ce qu'il faut imprimer.


+1 frodon ! .. tu pourrais prendre une photo du résultat par la photocopieuse ?


----------

